# Grooming Help!



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

I like to use a slicker brush. I mist their coat with water and sometimes a bit of shampoo mixed in (this prevents breakage, and I find it cleans the dander a bit). I also routinely bathe them and always blow dry them after a bath.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I use an undercoat rake, Kong Zoom Groom, and comb for Buddy. He does a happy dance over the Zoom Groom. It can be used when he is dry or wet. I use it when bathing him to help loosen the hair. 

He gets washed with a mild puppy shampoo every 1-2 weeks but on really hot days will be hosed down with plain water daily. I use a force air blow dryer (dog dryer) to dry him off at night time or in humid days because he is hot spit prone.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

My favorite is a steel greyhound comb like this:
Amazon.com: Greyhound STYLE Sleel Dog Grooming Comb: Pet Supplies

Then, if you hold the comb at a slight angle while you comb, you will get lots of loose undercoat out. That's what I do, and Cookie doesn't mind it at all.  I also use a slicker brush to help keep the hair nice and clean when we come in from a hike.


----------



## Ibby (Jun 29, 2012)

How often should you trim your dogs nails?


----------

